# 8dpt AF pains



## louiej (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am due to test on March 28th and am 8 days since ET. Have been feeling good and had no symptoms to speak of for the past 3 days other than tender feeling boobs which I've had since I started the pessaries so have always put that down to the progesterone. Anyway AF pains woke me up twice in night and the second time I was totally convinced it was all over. I put off going to the loo for ages because I didn't want to see the blood. Anyway there was no blood and I haven't had anymore AF pains since 8.30 (it's 11am now) so don't know what to think. Although I'm trying to be positive still I have a bad feeling about this. I even had the kind of bubbly feeling if that makes sense that I normally get just before I come on, kind of like stomach rumbling but from womb area.

Feel like IVF is playing tricks on my mind. If I had any other symptoms that I could possibly try and put down to being pg then I would try to be hopeful but have just been feeling exactly as I do before AF.

Has anyone else had this around this time?

In the meantime I'm just trying to keep busy as there's not much else I can do!

Louise xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Louise ~ AF pains are really common hun and lots of people have them and still get a BFP (I did too)....have a look at this link 

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Come and join us chatting on the 2ww testers thread if you want to hun....i'll leave you the link for that too 

MAR/APR 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131389.375

Loads of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## loonymoon (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Louise, 

I'm so glad I saw your post as at the moment I have exactly the same feelings - I'm also 8dpt and am due to test on 28/3. I've been having definate af twinges and pains since yesterday, but after reading the posts from the link Lizzy added, I feel tons better!

I think we can safely say that we can assume nothing at this point - there's too much action going on down there for us to throw in the towel (excuse the pun!) at this point!

Lets not get bogged down with negative vibes - our embies need all the positive thoughts we can muster!

Thinking of you honey, I know what you are going through       

loonymoon x


----------



## louiej (Dec 11, 2006)

Loonymoon - Glad I'm not the only one! If it were anyone else posting and I was replying I would be thinking it was too early for AF, AF type pains could be a good sign too etc but think I just panicked because I really really thought I was going to come on! Now I have no idea what to think. AF pains are returning now but I've still had no blood so maybe it is all part of the plan after all. 

Good Luck, I'll look out for how you get on.

Louise x


----------



## louiej (Dec 11, 2006)

OK Lizzy I've just spent ages looking at that AF pains BFP poll and I feel much better thank you! Only trouble is now I'm feeling quite positive and worrying that I should be a bit more cautious seeing as I know how gutted I felt when I thought it was possibly all over this morning! Wow this is fun and games this 2ww business!   OK sedation for me please.....just bring me round when it's test day  

Loonymoon -  

Louise x


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi all iv been getting AF pains since day 4 of egg transfer.now got very sore (.)(.) and very bad heart burn.when i had my kids years ago this was the first sign of been pregnant so I'm hopping this is a good sign.
Then pain has now settled a lot i still get a pain every now and then but not as bad as last week.
My otd is 28th Kimberley


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

Iv been told the pains are a good sign they were for me iv just got a BFP 5 days before otd kimberley


----------



## louiej (Dec 11, 2006)

Well done Kimberly!!! Wow you're brave testing so early!  

I have been having the occasional niggly AF pain still but more mild. No sore boobs or other pg symptoms other than those I maybe invent in my head!

Louise x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi* *Louise*

AF like pains can be a good sign....there's a poll on the voting board which may interest you 

Loads of luck for a BFP 
Take care
Natasha

*Hi* *Kimberley*

Great news about your early BFP and really hope it's a genuine +ve result 

Without putting a dampener on things, I'd be cautious of testing too early....the HCG trigger injection before EC can cause false +ve's as it's basically the same hormone that's released from implanted embryo and it can stay in your body for up to 14 days....this is one of the reasons clinics advise an official test day, to ensure that the trigger jab is completely out of your system so no concerns over it being possible false +ve. The HCG injection (as well as the progesterone) can cause pregnancy like symptoms and side effects such as sore boobs, nausea, frequent peeing etc....all very confusing and frustrating when the 2ww is already stressful enough !! When did you have your trigger jab before EC...if it was around the 10 March and you got +ve hpt on 23 March then it does sound very promising though !!

Keeping fingers & toes crossed that your +ve hpt gets stronger and stronger 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

it looks like it's over for me iv started to bleed today and im alot of pain kimberley


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kimberley-s said:


> it looks like it's over for me iv started to bleed today and im alot of pain kimberley


Is the bleeding red blood or some brown "old" blood ? Lots of women do get bleeding in early pregnancy, as well as AF pains/symptoms. When I conceived 18yrs ago I didn't even realise for few months as had normal periods....and my friend had full periods for 6mths and her son is 13 this year !!

Have you contacted your clinic ? I would definitely continue with the progesterone support (are you on Cyclogest) and see what happens.....fingers crossed it eases up.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------

